# Cheapest Mud Tires on the Market



## Beasley (Apr 14, 2010)

What is cheapest set of tires out there. Looking for cheap tires just for a hunting truck to ride around in the woods.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 14, 2010)

check craigslist....lots of guys selling tires that have lots of tread life because they want to go bigger or smaller.


----------



## OfcBanks (Apr 14, 2010)

try coopers


----------



## Ogeechee (Apr 14, 2010)

http://www.treadwright.com/


----------



## Bone Buster (Apr 14, 2010)

*Wild Country RVT's*

Tires pull great and are very tough. Ride good along with good miles. I've had 3 sets. Bought a set of 265/75/16 for $600 including mounting and balance!


----------



## NGxplr22 (Apr 14, 2010)

A lot of people around here are running "MudHawgs", "MudDawgs" or something similiar. More than likely all make by the same company. They have a MTR(the original one) type tread.

I can't quote you a price, but I'm sure they aren't as inexpensive as the retreads.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 15, 2010)

I bought some Dunlop Mud Radials from Sams for my
old beater hunt truck...I shopped around EVERYWHERE
and Sams had the best price and free lifetime balance/rotation...
Just shy of $600.00 for 31x10.50x15....


----------



## fountain (Apr 16, 2010)

just bought some swaper radials for $140/tire.  check their belmish list.  the tires are not blems, they are just overstocked.  go to tsl web site
keep a watch on this page:
http://www.intercotire.com/news-article.php?article=1


----------



## 66 POJ (Apr 16, 2010)

rjcruiser said:


> check craigslist....lots of guys selling tires that have lots of tread life because they want to go bigger or smaller.



BINGO!!! I do not use my truck often as I have a company vehicle. So I bought some 275/75/17's off craigslist. I found a set of Goodyears, with a very aggresive tread pattern, for $300. They were new take offs from a Toyota!
You can find good deals on c-list.


----------



## GSPKurt (May 31, 2010)

Ogeechee said:


> http://www.treadwright.com/




That one. They rock.


----------



## airboater1 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ready for a deal on truck at"s then find yourself a suntire shop and go in and ask about their Delta trac's. I bought a set of 4 for $248.36. 265/70/16 for my chevy trk. I've had them on for about 4months and everyone asks about them and can't believe the price when I tell them. They are 40.000mile tires and that's usually what you get and pay alot more for a "NAME"like pro comp or goodyear. Try'em, then you decide.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jun 25, 2010)

has anyone on here ever got any tires from treadwright and if so how were they i am considering getting some i just want some input


----------



## camodano (Jul 5, 2010)

Kumho tires gave 670.00 drive out for my F250


----------



## repoman34 (Jul 5, 2010)

www.treadwright.com     You can get mud tires REALLY cheap at this place. We buy all the tires for my repo-truck there. Mud tires for it at a tire store are usually around $300 each. We only paid $100 each from that site. They're all re-tread tires, but we haven't had a problem out of them yet, and I put anywhere fro 250-500 miles a day on my rig. Got 30,000 miles on the set I'm running right now and still got about half tread.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jul 7, 2010)

I order some m/t from treadwright today i was nervous at first til repoman posted om here about them thanks


----------



## lostngawoods (Jul 8, 2010)

another 2 cents worth, I have a Hunt Truck- 96 toyota, I found a MT called Nexen, around $100 each, they are radials, extremely pleased with the, they actually drive great on highway, and pull very well in the mud, and I got in some deep situations last year


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jul 13, 2010)

I got my m/t from treadwright today they look awesome, i am going to have them mounted today and i will let everybody know how they are


----------



## benellisbe (Jul 13, 2010)

I put on a set of Hankook DynaPro MTs (265/70/17) from pepboys (80,000 mile warranty) and they were buy 3 get 1 free.  Total cost with 1 year warranty on alignment was 785.


----------



## southerngreenscape (Jul 13, 2010)

igot the treadwrights mounted and they actually run smooth for m/t total cost for six mounted balanced and shipped to my front door was 715.00


----------



## jeepster1407 (Aug 17, 2010)

Remington Mud Brute or you can buy gently used military tires in a 37" flavor for about $75 a piece


----------



## Furious (Aug 17, 2010)

jeepster1407 said:


> Remington Mud Brute or you can buy gently used military tires in a 37" flavor for about $75 a piece



Second that on military tires


----------

